# Big running setter kennels



## WestCoastHunter (Apr 3, 2008)

FindTheBird said:


> OMG, you've touched the third rail of pointing dog trials! God have mercy on your soul!


Who me?


----------



## 2ESRGR8 (Dec 16, 2004)

Although not in Michigan I would add Scott Berg and his Berg Bros. kennel to my short list of Setter breeders.


----------



## ae1103 (Mar 3, 2009)

I will check those kennels out and go to the trials next spring. I'm really not ready for a pup at the moment, but I figured it would be good to start the search early.

Thanks for all the help


----------



## Worm Dunker (Sep 11, 2000)

You may want to start right away looking for a pup. To get a pup from a breeding where both male and female are champions there could be a waiting list. It's harder and usually higher cost if the female from the breeding is a Ch. than it is if only the male is a Ch. I've always wanted a Crackling Tail Speed pup but by the time I hear about them there gone. Get a pup born in Jan. don't get an off age dog.


----------



## Bobby (Dec 21, 2002)

Cover Dog Message Board Trading Post
http://members4.boardhost.com/coverdogforsale/


----------



## chewy (Mar 27, 2006)

define big running and what are you going to use the dog for? big running in the woods isnt neccesarily big running in the field . some people think big running is 500 yard others think its a mile away. If you plan to use it for horse back field trials buy from someone who is succesful in horse back field trials.. Its hard to point you in a direction by asking for a big running kennel..


----------



## BradU20 (Jan 17, 2005)

ae1103 said:


> *I'm looking for a dog that will be able to run in the grouse trials and seriously contend*. I am having a hard time finding any kennels with dogs like this in MI, not sure if there are any. I want to steer clear of kennels that say things like naturally close working...





chewy said:


> *define big running* and what are you going to use the dog for? big running in the woods isnt neccesarily big running in the field . some people think big running is 500 yard others think its a mile away. If you plan to use it for horse back field trials buy from someone who is succesful in horse back field trials.. Its hard to point you in a direction by asking for a big running kennel..


Maybe you missed this?


----------

